# VA German Shepherds



## Rory15 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi everyone! Has anyone gotten a puppy from VA German Shepherds in Milton? I’m getting a puppy from there in a few weeks and would love to see pics/ read stories since they don’t have much of an online presence. Thanks!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Never heard of them. Good luck with the multi-hours drive home though, avoid the 401 during rush hour. Webers is a good restaurant to stop at just north of Barrie, very dog friendly and a huge yard to let the pup stretch out. Won't be busy this time of year yet. Good luck!


----------



## Rory15 (Mar 18, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Never heard of them. Good luck with the multi-hours drive home though, avoid the 401 during rush hour. Webers is a good restaurant to stop at just north of Barrie, very dog friendly and a huge yard to let the pup stretch out. Won't be busy this time of year yet. Good luck!


Thanks for the recommendation! I’ll have to check them out!!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

@WNGD it’s Von Aries although I still know nothing about them lol. @Rory15 thats very exciting! Post lots of pictures.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Weber's is north of Barrie, near Orillia. Milton is west of Toronto, just off the 401, so the two are nowhere near each other, unless the OP is taking the 400 south to the 401.

Wishing the OP the best of luck with her choice!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I think the OP is coming from Sudbury so that would be on the way.


----------



## Rory15 (Mar 18, 2021)

@Sunsilver @cagal I am coming from Sudbury so that would be my route! I’m going to be a crazy dog mom so there will be lots of pictures!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Weber's is north of Barrie, near Orillia. Milton is west of Toronto, just off the 401, so the two are nowhere near each other, unless the OP is taking the 400 south to the 401.
> 
> Wishing the OP the best of luck with her choice!


She's from Sudbury (a different thread she started) and just picking her dog up in Milton. She'll be coming down the 400 and back same way and it's a 4 hour straight drive in zero traffic. 

Webers is about halfway home and a great spot for a puppy pee break, right on the highway and has a huge lawn (couple acres) out back to stretch her legs.


----------



## Rory15 (Mar 18, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Never heard of them. Good luck with the multi-hours drive home though, avoid the 401 during rush hour. Webers is a good restaurant to stop at just north of Barrie, very dog friendly and a huge yard to let the pup stretch out. Won't be busy this time of year yet. Good luck!


So we actually ended up driving by Weber’s this weekend! We were redirected through there due to an accident. My boyfriend knew about the place because of that ladder structure built from the opposite side of the highway! We will definitely try to stop there when we pick up our pup on Saturday. We just had a visit this past weekend.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Watching the prep of the burgers and fries is part of the show. Normally, eating on the train/locomotive is pretty cool if you have kids but a no go with the dog. Hopefully your weather is nice and they have picnic tables out in the yard. A good halfway stop on the way home, good luck!


----------



## AndrewColeman86 (Feb 13, 2020)

Be very very weary of Von Aries in Milton!! I have spoken to many members who have also had issues with the breeder Muhammad. He is full of lies and his dogs have had genetic issues, mine included.


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

AndrewColeman86 said:


> Be very very weary of Von Aries in Milton!! I have spoken to many members who have also had issues with the breeder Muhammad. He is full of lies and his dogs have had genetic issues, mine included.


Some heard about VA... and STILL fall for it.... but once the "puppy" fever is gone.... back to reality....I wish somebody warned me.


----------



## Akimbo (12 mo ago)

AndrewColeman86 said:


> Be very very weary of Von Aries in Milton!! I have spoken to many members who have also had issues with the breeder Muhammad. He is full of lies and his dogs have had genetic issues, mine included.


I purchased 3 from Von Aries 2 have genetic defects 3rd will be tested this fall.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@Rory15 did you ever get a puppy from VA or elsewhere?

Edit, she was last here in May/21 and had a puppy. No updates as to where from or anything past it as a puppy.


----------



## yanwyt (6 mo ago)

Akimbo said:


> I purchased 3 from Von Aries 2 have genetic defects 3rd will be tested this fall.


Hi, hope I can see your commons earlier, my family just paid him the deposit today in Von Aries, how is your dog now? any replacement?


----------



## Akimbo (12 mo ago)

yanwyt said:


> Hi, hope I can see your commons earlier, my family just paid him the deposit today in Von Aries, how is your dog now? any replacement?


The dogs are fine male has elbow and hip dysplasia had surgery on both front elbows no offer from him on replacement until I filed a civil litigation claim with the courts then he offered a replacement with no guarantees. Will be getting the third dog OFA certified this fall, not holding my breath. Purchased these Dodd for breeding stock I will not breed disabled dogs as Muhammad does.


----------



## yanwyt (6 mo ago)

Akimbo said:


> The dogs are fine male has elbow and hip dysplasia had surgery on both front elbows no offer from him on replacement until I filed a civil litigation claim with the courts then he offered a replacement with no guarantees. Will be getting the third dog OFA certified this fall, not holding my breath. Purchased these Dodd for breeding stock I will not breed disabled dogs as Muhammad does.


Too sad to hear that. our daughters love the puppy. we don't want to give up the puppy but really worry about the dog will have health issues.


----------



## Akimbo (12 mo ago)

yanwyt said:


> Too sad to hear that. our daughters love the puppy. we don't want to give up the puppy but really worry about the dog will have health issues.


You will know at the 2 nd year when fully developed. Wish you well


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Akimbo said:


> I purchased 3 from Von Aries 2 have genetic defects 3rd will be tested this fall.


I agree with Andrew.


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

yanwyt said:


> Too sad to hear that. our daughters love the puppy. we don't want to give up the puppy but really worry about the dog will have health issues.


Your daughters will be sadder when the puppy ends up in the hospital, or visits the vet often (my kids went through that..)


----------



## Kamploopss (Apr 16, 2021)

Akimbo said:


> You will know at the 2 nd year when fully developed. Wish you well


Similar story.... when fully developed... outrageous.


----------

